# Hey There...just some photos of my tank



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey guys...haven't really posted much on here...anyways...here's some photos of my setup...450gal (8x3x2.5) Acrylic Freshwater with rays, aros and SD's.

Enjoy.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW 

Amazing tank, very exceptional fish.

could you please tell me how in the world you keep the tank so clean!!!

It is absolutely spotless, well with the exception of the rays


----------



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a auto top off system that changes 70gal per 24 hrs plus a 125gal sump full of media. Also since it's a bare bottom tank, I ave good current that gets rid of the debris into the sump. I don't do water change, well the system does that or me.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

very clean tank man i must admit!
very nice stingrays nice and healthy. leep up the good work.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What are those fish with the black bars called? Lovely tank!


----------



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

In the tank are 10 Arowanas (6 reds, 2gold and 2bluebase gold) and stingrays.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I think cid was referring to your silver dollars. How big are they? Those are huge silver dollars btw, they should be renamed silver plates LOL.

as per your signature:
"- (9) Black Barred Silver Dollars"



Ciddian said:


> What are those fish with the black bars called? Lovely tank!





chen said:


> In the tank are 10 Arowanas (6 reds, 2gold and 2bluebase gold) and stingrays.


----------



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh yeah! . 

Down to 4 BDs with a pair of 10" diameter p14 galaxies coming this weekend. 

BBSD's are pigs..... Actually all of the fish inside are major pigs.


----------



## Boydo (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome pictures Chen!!!

Love your setup.


----------



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Bret, looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Chen the aro's are growing FAST!

You sold a couple of the BD's??? They are looking awesome!

Trying to remember how old those BBSD's are. I believe I purchased them 3 yrs ago at like 1.5" from Big Als Kennedy, but only 5. Sold them at 5" a year later, then Chen got them after that  Saw them a few months ago and they are awesome!


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooomg


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

if you sum up those and sell it I think they will cost 25000$+


----------



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

camboy012406 said:


> if you sum up those and sell it I think they will cost 25000$+


I'd say a tad more, but please don't tell my wife! Lol


----------

